# Netflix Chief Blasts Comcast on Data Caps and Net Neutrality Shenanigans



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* Netflix Chief Blasts Comcast on Data Caps and Net Neutrality Shenanigans*

Excerpt:

"At this point in the game, Netflix Chief Executive Officer Reed Hastings puts little effort into hiding his disdain for Comcast, the largest cable operator and Internet service provider in the U.S. He's complained about Comcast before and the favoritism the ISP gives its own Xfinity Streampix service over Netflix, and he decided to dole out a mini rant over the weekend using Facebook as his soapbox."

Full Story Here


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I think he brings up a great question on the matter


----------

